# kget non vuole aprirsi

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti! col vostro gentile e cortese aiuto voglio capire perche' kget (kde 4.11.2) non si apre. mi spiego meglio: la primissima volta si e' aperto. dopo che ho aggiunto la use flag "bittorrent" per sfizio mio, kget ha cessato la sua attivita'. cio' continua anche dopo l'eliminazione della suddetta flag. avete consigli? preciso che non faccio uso di kget ma trovo molto strano l'accaduto.

grazie per tutto!   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Qualche errore avviandolo da konsole? ...verificando il codice di uscita se non ti spiace?Un problema di configurazione legato alle dipendenze di libktorrent?

Credo sia la cosa più probabile. Crash mascherato da normale uscita perché cerca un plugin mancante o prova ad avviare un eseguibile che non c'è.

Dovresti piallare la conf utente di kget, ktorrent e libktorrent  e vedere se nelle dir di CONFIG_PROTECT non è rimasto qualcosa a dar fastidio ( findcruft quanto mi manchi...  :Crying or Very sad:  ).Dipende da boost quindi ricompilarlo sovente è d'aiuto.Soliti problemi con il database?

Ammetto che non lo uso moltissimo, al massimo le rare volte che uso konqueror invece del solito dinosauro ipertrofico di FF, per scaricare file. Quindi non ho grande kompetenza.  :Razz: 

Altro non posso dirti, la sfera di cristallo la ho mandata a riparare e si vede che hai un cappello di carta stagnola od un guscio di armadillo sulla testa perché non riesco a leggerti nel pensiero.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tornadomig

ciao djinnz e sempre grazie per tutto il supporto che fornisci a noi tutti   :Wink: 

dunque, ho ricompilato boost libktorrent indi kget ma niente da fare, non si vuole aprire. adesso ho upgradato kde e sono su 4.11.5. non e' cambiato nulla. perdonami ma non so cosa vuol dire piallare e/o rinvenire la dir CONFIG_PROTECT. con la mia bella stagnola in testa di piu' non saprei che dire, abbi pazienza   :Smile:  quando chiamo kget su konsole dopo che ho cliccato nel menu di kwin mi dice "kget is already running" ma non si visualizza niente. mah...

----------

## djinnZ

emerge non cancella i file (in genere di configurazione, situati nelle directory indicate in CONFIG_PROTECT... quei file che aggiorrni con etc-update & C) modificati quando rimuovi un pacchetto.

Stesso discorso per il file di configurazione di kget (che non ricordo dov'è ma dovrebbe essere di default in /usr/share/kde o qualcosa del genere ed in .KDE a livello utente).

Uno di questi lo potrebbe forzare a tentare di partire con i torrent anche se hai rimosso la libreria (se le hai reinstallate prova a vedere con qlist).

Potresti provare a vedere se reinstallando la libreria torrent riesci a capire cosa rimane sul filesystem o se qualche anima pia ha idea di cosa ci sia e vuol dare una mano...

Per cercare di capire qualcosa quando una applicazione kde fa le bizze è necessario lanciarla da linea di comando con le opzioni --nocrashhandler e --nofork così non ti ritrovi con una finestra di errore generica in stile windozz (ma perché stanno ancora a cercare di imitare quella fetenzia?), se anche esce fuori.

Possibile che un messaggio di errore alla fine appaia.

Personalmente credo che il problema sia nella configurazione di kget a livello utente. Visto che ti dice "already running" si blocca in attesa che un qualcosa risponda.

Potresti provare a creare un utente per prova o muovere le dir di conf e vedere se il problema si presenta o meno.

----------

## tornadomig

mi scuso con il caro djinnz per l'immane ritardo ma ero su slackware. ora ho ricollegato gentoo e posso rispondere.

```
$ kget --nocrashhandler 

KGlobal::locale(): Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work

QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action

QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action
```

questo mi sembra interessante ma che vuol dire? da ricompilare i18n per risolvere l'arcano?

e poi 

```
 $ kget --nofork

unnamed app(25196): KUniqueApplication: Can't setup D-Bus service. Probably already running.
```

----------

